# Replacing cracked leather seats



## showtz (Mar 29, 2011)

Our drivers seat Leatherette started cracking after 7 years 90k miles. Tried repairing with VLP but kept getting worse. 

I found that the driver and passenger seat bottoms are the same and passenger side are usually in excellent condition. My local Junkyard had entire passenger seat for $100. It’s an easy 30min swap with Four bolts and one wire for the heated seat.


----------



## jthomp (Jan 22, 2005)

My drivers seats trashed. All others are in perfect shape... Weird how that happens...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Awesome, worst part is that Chrysler sold the SEL's with leather, but the sides are leatherette like yours. To cheap to do full leather, just your butt and back get the leather. Thanks for showing this, I need a swap now, lol.

Sent from my SM-G930U using Tapatalk


----------



## Zambee500 (Jun 23, 2011)

Uggh. On the to-do list. Per this thread on the Chrysler Minivans forum, you might be able to save some on shipping just buying the seat bottom. Junkyard might make you pay full amount for the whole seat, but just ask them to ship the seat-bottom.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Lol, I was just going to swap the passenger side over. I'm enjoying this, so I'm rarely in the van.









Sent from my SM-G930U using Tapatalk


----------

